# White Reflector Pedals



## spoker (Apr 30, 2016)

do the 71 krate white reflector pedals have the short reflectors?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes ...these were used roughly up until April / May of 71 then the small reflectors went from clear to amber.

Mark


----------



## spoker (Apr 30, 2016)

ok,thanks for the reply


----------



## spoker (May 1, 2016)

2nd question,would a 71 hollywood ever come with the same white reflector pedals,saw one the other day with them on,are they maby longer pedals?


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 7, 2016)

They would be the same pedals...


Mark


----------

